# Burl winged bowl



## MPeach (Oct 17, 2012)

Had this wood lying around so long can't remember exactly what it is.
13" x 7" x 3"[attachment=12225]


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Oct 17, 2012)

Whatever it is I like it!

Beautiful wood


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 17, 2012)

Great piece of turned art.

(Am I right to think it's too off-center to stand as a bowl?)


----------



## DomInick (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful job. Thanks for sharing. 



when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful piece of work.Looks like one of those aussie burls to me.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Oct 17, 2012)

I think the species is known as "pretty wood." 
Very very nice piece!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful! I'd guess red mallee burl, but those eucalyptus burls all look pretty similar... They're all fantastic!


----------



## txpaulie (Oct 17, 2012)

Beauty, Mate!

Show us the backside, please...

p


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 17, 2012)

Another winner +1!
Tom


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2012)

Really nice turning on a gorgeous piece of wood. I like to finish too. What did you use?
Scott


----------

